# Photomerge Hdr Lr CC not working.



## Geno (Aug 13, 2015)

Unable to send photos to photomerge hdr....was working at one point ...this  may have happened with the latest update of LR CC but not sure as I hadn't used this function for a while.
Have tried executing from both the library and develop modules both with right click and keyboard shortcuts...using unedited raw files. Any suggestions?
Same issue with photomerge to panarama.


----------



## Jimmsp (Aug 13, 2015)

Geno said:


> Unable to send photos to photomerge hdr....was working at one point ...this  may have happened with the latest update of LR CC but not sure as I hadn't used this function for a while.
> Have tried executing from both the library and develop modules both with right click and keyboard shortcuts...using unedited raw files. Any suggestions?
> Same issue with photomerge to panarama.



What actually happens when you try to do this? Do you get an error message? Does LR lock up? crash?
Can I assume that you can process the images in all other ways?


----------



## Geno (Aug 13, 2015)

Jimmsp said:


> What actually happens when you try to do this? Do you get an error message? Does LR lock up? crash?
> Can I assume that you can process the images in all other ways?



Nothing happens. No error message. I can continue to work and process as if nothing happened. It's as tho photomerge is disabled.


----------



## Jimmsp (Aug 13, 2015)

Geno said:


> Nothing happens. No error message. I can continue to work and process as if nothing happened. It's as tho photomerge is disabled.



Strange. I just tried a 3 photo pano merge from some shots of a month ago; and I too have the latest update. It worked.
It almost sounds like your "click and choose" isn't working. 
A wild thought - can you click on 3 photos in the library mode, and drag them to a different folder, or into a new collection?


----------



## Geno (Aug 13, 2015)

Yes I can drag and drop a single image or multiple images.At this point I haven't found another single problem....so strange.


----------



## Jimmsp (Aug 13, 2015)

All I can think of at this point is to use Adobe Creative Cloud to uninstall LR, then reinstall it again.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 15, 2015)

What file type are you trying to send?  Are they definitely bracketed sets from the same camera?


----------

